# Loving your tootsies. Sock Love through the Years.



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Pulled this from my treasured 1918 Book. We've come a long way and aren't we glad. 
Be proud of your socks and show them off.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a treasure you have to have a book from then. I actually like how detailed the instructions are given. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> What a treasure you have to have a book from then. I actually like how detailed the instructions are given. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Here goes ......

Gigi

Edited to add: Oh boy, I guess I got a bit carried away.....   

Sorry, I didn't mean to hit the thread. Off to the naughty corner.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi


Ohhhhh, do you need my address?


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi


Love them all. Unfortunately I do not like to knit socks at all.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

B4 said:


> here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


Ooooh, I really like these!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

B4 said:


> here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


Perfection! Love Liat!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

B4 said:


> here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


I love those!

Gigi


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Will try to add pictures. If I can find them all. Today we have the plumber back in the house and the other computer has problems. I have work arounds but they aren't easy. (And I've got a ton of socks)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Will try to add pictures. If I can find them all. Today we have the plumber back in the house and the other computer has problems. I have work arounds but they aren't easy. (And I've got a ton of socks)


I hear ya! My plumber took my Christmas money by the time he was finished.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


Would help if I could, but I am not a sock knitter. Happy to look at every else's socks though, so thanks for the thread.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


First pair using sockit2me's pattern. Having second sock syndrome and haven't finished yet. This thread will spur me on. Thanks.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count! 



chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count!


Very cute set.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count!


Your beauties certainly count.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> First pair using sockit2me's pattern. Having second sock syndrome and haven't finished yet. This thread will spur me on. Thanks.


Keep going! these are so classic. Love the color!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have any on the needles now, but thought I'd share the pair I have on now. Sorry you have to see my bunions, at least they're covered. :shock: Uncovered would just be too much.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I don't have any on the needles now, but thought I'd share the pair I have on now. Sorry you have to see my bunions, at least they're covered. :shock: Uncovered would just be too much.


You're a master stripe matcher!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Pulled this from my treasured 1918 Book. We've come a long way and aren't we glad.
> Be proud of your socks and show them off.


Thanks for sharing, CJ! I've added it to my collection. My dad was born in 1918, so I'm kind of sentimental. Very cool that you have that booklet!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> You're a master stripe matcher!


Thanks, but I wish! It was self striping yarn. I did get pretty lucky with the starting point, though.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


Wow, Gigi, those are amazing!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

B4 said:


> here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


Those look great! Some day I'm going to learn how to do that!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> Thanks for sharing, CJ! I've added it to my collection. My dad was born in 1918, so I'm kind of sentimental. Very cool that you have that booklet!


I wish I could show you the rest of the book. All wartime knitting and the fashions, to die for.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.

In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA

The last three pair are called Tallulah Socks and probably my favorite sock pattern - with the half horizontal rib cuff (you can add as many as you like to make it as tall as you like) really keeps the socks in place. Check out the projects page on Ravelry to see more creativity with this pattern by others. It was well worth the few dollars I paid for the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tallulah-sock


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past.


Mo, Mo, the first pair match the Luuk hat!

Love the colors!

P.S. Lady Liberty


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Baby socks. More in adult socks but I have to find where they were put.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past.


They are all gorgeous but I am absolutely over the moon in love with the "all in a dither" sock Mo. They are astounding.

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Baby socks. More in adult socks but I have to find where they were put.


Lucky babies!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past.


Holy Moley! You are something else! I'd hold your socks over anyone else's in a minute. ( no offense to anyone on this thread.)


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Holy Moley! You are something else! I'd hold your socks over anyone else's in a minute. ( no offense to anyone on this thread.)


No offense taken. I completely agree.

Gigi


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Lucky babies!


No babies, just knit them to use up small ends of sock yarns.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Holy Moley! You are something else! I'd hold your socks over anyone else's in a minute. ( no offense to anyone on this thread.)


Ha! Thanks Chris! This was a great thread for me - it reminded me that I need to get busy and finish a few pairs of socks!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> They are all gorgeous but I am absolutely over the moon in love with the "all in a dither" sock Mo. They are astounding.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks Gigi! Free Pattern from my favorite "General" on Ravelry there are a gazillion ways to knit this sock using two or three colors.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dither

Check out his other patterns - all unique, extremely well written, and FREE!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Baby socks. More in adult socks but I have to find where they were put.


Wow! love all these little feet socks! Can't wait to see your big people socks!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Amazing! 


mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome!!! Love the last pair! 


Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! 


lil rayma said:


> Very cute set.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Aw, thanks CJ! 


chrisjac said:


> Your beauties certainly count.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love 'em! 


jbandsma said:


> Baby socks. More in adult socks but I have to find where they were put.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I probably should not be peeking in this thread. I haven't finished the hat I started due to the last thread! I really enjoy looking at everyone's socks though, so here I am. When I get a chance I'll snap a pic of the last pair I made in (gasp) a cotton/acrylic blend.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


Your socks are FABULOSO! love the sheep socks!!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn.

I hope that when I grow up I'm able to knit gorgeous socks like the rest of you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gigi, I love love your socks especially the third ones. Oops fourth ones are my favs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn


A nice family of socks. I can feel the softness.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BBatten17 said:


> I don't have any on the needles now, but thought I'd share the pair I have on now. Sorry you have to see my bunions, at least they're covered. :shock: Uncovered would just be too much.


On my gosh those socks are wonderful.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn


gorgeous blue socks!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What great socks Mo :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count!


what an adorable baby set!!! so cute!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


Wow, Gigi
You are so talented.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Wow, Gigi
> You are so talented.


How about your socks, Susan? would love to see them!


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count!


Very cute.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA
> 
> ...


Wow, fantastic work.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> How about your socks, Susan? would love to see them!


I am rubbish Chris, I tried knitting a pair a couple of weeks ago and got bored halfway through the first sock and frogged it. I really admire anyone who knits socks, I really wish I had more patience.
I have just started knitting a top with a beautiful alpaca and silk lace yarn and I am just hoping that I can stick with it. I am one of those knitters who just wants their knitting to grow really fast. I am in awe of some of the socks that I have seen on this thread.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> I am rubbish Chris, I tried knitting a pair a couple of weeks ago and got bored halfway through the first sock and frogged it. I really admire anyone who knits socks, I really wish I had more patience.
> I have just started knitting a top with a beautiful alpaca and silk lace yarn and I am just hoping that I can stick with it. I am one of those knitters who just wants their knitting to grow really fast. I am in awe of some of the socks that I have seen on this thread.


You are no rubbish, my friend! You should see all the WIPs I have because of my boredom or impatience. Glad you're here.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris, This is my new pink lace project, I have never knitted with yarn as fine as this and the green one is a cardigan that I finished a couple of days ago and am in the middle of sewing together. The cardigan is a lovely jade colour but my camera does not show it well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Caxton said:


> Chris, This is my new pink lace project, I have never knitted with yarn as fine as this and the green one is a cardigan that I finished a couple of days ago and am in the middle of sewing together. The cardigan is a lovely jade colour but my camera does not show it well.


Looking good. please come back when it's finished. You're almost there!

I truly love the lace and that color- to die for.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful blue! Baby socks are sooooooo sweet! 


Artbarn said:


> The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn.
> 
> I hope that when I grow up I'm able to knit gorgeous socks like the rest of you!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, kindly! 


mopgenorth said:


> what an adorable baby set!!! so cute!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks, Susan! 


Caxton said:


> Very cute.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful! 



Caxton said:


> Chris, This is my new pink lace project, I have never knitted with yarn as fine as this and the green one is a cardigan that I finished a couple of days ago and am in the middle of sewing together. The cardigan is a lovely jade colour but my camera does not show it well.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn.
> 
> I hope that when I grow up I'm able to knit gorgeous socks like the rest of you!


Quite nice.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

here are a few of mine. I don't have them all on this tablet


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> here are a few of mine. I don't have them all on this tablet


Nicely done Chikkie. What type of heel is that on the first pair?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Chiming in to say I love everyone's socks, baby to adult size.
Good job and thank you for sharing.  :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA
> 
> ...


Wow. You are the sock queen. Beautiful socks - every pair of them.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

BBatten17 said:


> I don't have any on the needles now, but thought I'd share the pair I have on now. Sorry you have to see my bunions, at least they're covered. :shock: Uncovered would just be too much.


Your socks are wonderful and your cat is the picture of contentment.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

All the socks are wonderful-- do baby booties that are almost boot-like count? I'll try to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Caxton said:


> Chris, This is my new pink lace project, I have never knitted with yarn as fine as this and the green one is a cardigan that I finished a couple of days ago and am in the middle of sewing together. The cardigan is a lovely jade colour but my camera does not show it well.


Both look awesome! Pretty pattern on sweater.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> All the socks are wonderful-- do baby booties that are almost boot-like count? I'll try to post them tomorrow.


Go for it! If they keep tootsies warm, they count!


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 24, 2012)

These are some socks which I recently completed. Everyone's socks posted here are really gorgeous!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Heikeh said:


> These are some socks which I recently completed. Everyone's socks posted here are really gorgeous!


Really cool socks!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mopgenorth said:


> Thanks Gigi! Free Pattern from my favorite "General" on Ravelry there are a gazillion ways to knit this sock using two or three colors.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dither
> 
> Check out his other patterns - all unique, extremely well written, and FREE!


Truly amazing. All your socks and especially this pattern. I never have and probably never will make socks but can appreciate all these wonderful pictures.

In projects on the Dither page I was delighted to see the pattern used for fingerless gloves and even a hat. Now there's a thought.......


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much, Chris, for starting another one of your fabulous threads! While I post projects on the Other Crafts topic, I rarely post knitting anymore but I enjoy posting on your threads. I have to dig up my photos, my DH takes a picture whenever I finish a project so I can refer back if I need to. 

Everyone who has posted - love your socks! I am enjoying seeing the different styles and the different yarns.

Cookie, may I ask which yarn you used for the second photo, the socks on the right? I love the self-striping pattern, and I think my DDIL would love a pair like them.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


Wow! All are beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice thread CJ, once again!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA
> 
> ...


Wow doesn't cut it. Wonderful collection of different patterns.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Keep going! these are so classic. Love the color!


Thanks. I am looking at this thread in total sock envy and in awe at all of the sock creations. You KPers are just so talented and if I don't individually comment, let me now say Bravo! what incredible talent!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

chickkie said:


> here are a few of mine. I don't have them all on this tablet


All of these sock are very pretty.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Neat! 


chickkie said:


> here are a few of mine. I don't have them all on this tablet


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Done these a while ago. 



chrisjac said:


> Go for it! If they keep tootsies warm, they count!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Please post a picture of your socks if you would.


My first pair


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

valmac said:


> My first pair


Another stripe matching master!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cosy! 


valmac said:


> My first pair


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gr8knitwitous said:


> Done these a while ago.


Fabulous and those booties--- too stinking cute!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Haha!! Thank you, kindly, Ma'am! 


chrisjac said:


> Fabulous and those booties--- too stinking cute!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Thanks. I am looking at this thread in total sock envy and in awe at all of the sock creations. You KPers are just so talented and if I don't individually comment, let me now say Bravo! what incredible talent!


Now that you've gone through 2nd sock angst, we need to teach you 2 at a time toe up Magic Loop. Once you're done, you're done.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA
> 
> ...


Oh my, one pair is prettier than the next! I'm really getting sock fever!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> First pair using sockit2me's pattern. Having second sock syndrome and haven't finished yet. This thread will spur me on. Thanks.


Those look great! I'm glad you're getting inspiration to finish them.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Haven't knitted socks for years! Last pair I made were for a baby (see photee) - made lots of bootees but I don't suppose they count!


Of course booties count, they cover feet, don't they? The cutest feet ever!  Your set is adorable!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Baby socks. More in adult socks but I have to find where they were put.


Those are just beautiful! Lots of warm tootsies!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another great topic Chris! I have only knitted a few pairs of socks, not my favorite, but looking at all these beauties, I am inspired! Wonderful socks!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is my first pair that I knitted ..it took me two years to finish one pair. I do have a another pair on the needles. This time I knit two at a time, it still takes forever. I give all of you a lot of credit for knitting socks. It does take time knitting with a size one needles. 

My hubby's Christmas socks and he really loves them.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> This is my first pair that I knitted ..it took me two years to finish one pair. I do have a another pair on the needles. This time I knit two at a time, it still takes forever. I give all of you a lot of credit for knitting socks. It does take time knitting with a size one needles.
> 
> My hubby's Christmas socks and he really loves them.


Seriously? this is your first pair? who would have thunk it? Excellent fit and stitching.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

OK adult socks. These ones are mine as I have no idea where my husbands are...the 12 pair I knit for him. There are more than this for me but the ones I didn't take pictures of are just boring and plain.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

all my socks have the afterthought heel.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Done these a while ago.


You make the most ADORABLE baby things! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Judy, first picture, far left ... pattern? 

I love ALL the socks!


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

grandmann said:


> This is my first pair that I knitted ..it took me two years to finish one pair. I do have a another pair on the needles. This time I knit two at a time, it still takes forever. I give all of you a lot of credit for knitting socks. It does take time knitting with a size one needles.
> 
> My hubby's Christmas socks and he really loves them.


Very nice Christmas socks! Red Heart Heart & Sole Christmas color?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> all my socks have the afterthought heel.


Very cool. I like the look.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

cah said:


> Judy, first picture, far left ... pattern?
> 
> I love ALL the socks!


Anni from the OP Art Sock Book. Lots of good ones in that book. Well worth the price.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> OK adult socks. These ones are mine as I have no idea where my husbands are...the 12 pair I knit for him. There are more than this for me but the ones I didn't take pictures of are just boring and plain.


 You are a master! Nice job.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> OK adult socks. These ones are mine as I have no idea where my husbands are...the 12 pair I knit for him. There are more than this for me but the ones I didn't take pictures of are just boring and plain.


Well, these are definitely not boring or plain. Really nice.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Now that you've gone through 2nd sock angst, we need to teach you 2 at a time toe up Magic Loop. Once you're done, you're done.


I have to agree. I tried every way. The most entertaining was socks on two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips and every time there was the "ping" of the now empty needle hitting the floor, ever helpful death wish hubby would laugh.

I have learned my lesson. Now, I'm strictly a 2AATML kinda gal.

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Anni from the OP Art Sock Book. Lots of good ones in that book. Well worth the price.


What is her technique? DPNs or ML.? Toe up or top down?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I have to agree. I tried every way. The most entertaining was socks on two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips and every time there was the "ping" of the now empty needle hitting the floor, ever helpful death wish hubby would laugh.
> 
> I have learned my lesson. Now, I'm strictly a 2AATML kinda gal.
> 
> Gigi


that is my story exactly - the empty needle on the floor and all the stitches on one needle so why not just use one needle and avoid all the 'pings'.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I have to agree. I tried every way. The most entertaining was socks on two circulars. I kept mixing up the tips and every time there was the "ping" of the now empty needle hitting the floor, ever helpful death wish hubby would laugh.
> 
> I have learned my lesson. Now, I'm strictly a 2AATML kinda gal.
> 
> Gigi


Life is so much simpler,isn't it? Not as much fun, but simpler.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Once in awhile I will goof then I put the one sock on one needle then back to two circulars.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Heikeh said:


> These are some socks which I recently completed. Everyone's socks posted here are really gorgeous!


Yay for the tabi!! The normal socks are beautiful too.

I had planned on knitting myself some tabi, but then I got some Crocs. Thongs for hot weather footwear; Crocs for cool; Crocs and thicker or layers of socks for cold.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Life is so much simpler,isn't it? Not as much fun, but simpler.


Absolutely much simpler. Maybe not as much fun for hubby, but for me ..... ahhhhh so much better.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Once in awhile I will goof then I put the one sock on one needle then back to two circulars.


I think the best goof I ever had was the massive brain phart while doing heels.

I don't remember exactly how it happened, but once I had knit the second heel I sat back, held up my knitting to admire ... and realized that I had knit two heels alright .... both on the same sock.

Gigi


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.

Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.

The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

jbandsma said:


> Anni from the OP Art Sock Book. Lots of good ones in that book. Well worth the price.


Thank you!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I think the best goof I ever had was the massive brain phart while doing heels.
> 
> I don't remember exactly how it happened, but once I had knit the second heel I sat back, held up my knitting to admire ... and realized that I had knit two heels alright .... both on the same sock.
> 
> Gigi


You've got me giggling silly here.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> First pair using sockit2me's pattern. Having second sock syndrome and haven't finished yet. This thread will spur me on. Thanks.


If you love cuff down you can do them 2AAT also.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> What is her technique? DPNs or ML.? Toe up or top down?


Top down, whatever technique you like. There's one in that book that I haven't got the right yarn for but I will do one of these days...Yaacov.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

cah said:


> I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.
> 
> Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.
> 
> The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


Saw the Huntington sold by Webs. Thanks for the hint,really love solid color sock yarn and great colors.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Top down, whatever technique you like. There's one in that book that I haven't got the right yarn for but I will do one of these days...Yaacov.


Thank you.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Another awesome thread CJ. Here are a few of mine, the lace ones are knit using Wendy Johnson's patterns. After seeing Mo's beautiful socks, I had to knit a few of Wendy's Socks in A Box patterns myself. She was very helpful in sharing pattern info for her socks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

grandmann said:


> This is my first pair that I knitted ..it took me two years to finish one pair. I do have a another pair on the needles. This time I knit two at a time, it still takes forever. I give all of you a lot of credit for knitting socks. It does take time knitting with a size one needles.
> 
> My hubby's Christmas socks and he really loves them.


Nice socks!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> OK adult socks. These ones are mine as I have no idea where my husbands are...the 12 pair I knit for him. There are more than this for me but the ones I didn't take pictures of are just boring and plain.


Wow! Lots of great socks.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cah said:


> I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.
> 
> Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.
> 
> The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


Beautiful Cah, love those reds.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I think the best goof I ever had was the massive brain phart while doing heels.
> 
> I don't remember exactly how it happened, but once I had knit the second heel I sat back, held up my knitting to admire ... and realized that I had knit two heels alright .... both on the same sock.
> 
> Gigi


Oh, woman, you really need to write a couple books-- one about family/train/funerals and one about knitting.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Another awesome thread CJ. Here are a few of mine, the lace ones are knit using Wendy Johnson's patterns. After seeing Mo's beautiful socks, I had to knit a few of Wendy's Socks in A Box patterns myself. She was very helpful in sharing pattern info for her socks.


You wonderful sock master! What a lovely collection.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down

Have no fears! This is the first and only adult socks I have ever knit. As much as I love seeing everyone else's gorgeous socks, my strong aversion to darning will serve quite well at keeping me from knitting any more socks. Before doing these, I had knitted two pairs of toddler-sized socks in worsted weight yarn - just to be able to say I had knitted socks - following the instructions at: http://cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm

I have not been bitten by the sockknitting bug. I think I may be immune!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You wonderful sock master! What a lovely collection.


I second that Janie :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

grandmann said:


> This is my first pair that I knitted ..it took me two years to finish one pair. I do have a another pair on the needles. This time I knit two at a time, it still takes forever. I give all of you a lot of credit for knitting socks. It does take time knitting with a size one needles.
> 
> My hubby's Christmas socks and he really loves them.


Fab! I love 'em too.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> OK adult socks. These ones are mine as I have no idea where my husbands are...the 12 pair I knit for him. There are more than this for me but the ones I didn't take pictures of are just boring and plain.


omg You are a rockin' sock machine !


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I think the best goof I ever had was the massive brain phart while doing heels.
> 
> I don't remember exactly how it happened, but once I had knit the second heel I sat back, held up my knitting to admire ... and realized that I had knit two heels alright .... both on the same sock.
> 
> Gigi


You made me LOL - again! Thanks!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

cah said:


> I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.
> 
> Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.
> 
> The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


Great sox cah!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You wonderful sock master! What a lovely collection.


Thank you Chris, we have a lot of expert sock knitters on here. They are all beautiful. Love seeing them all on one thread.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
> 
> Have no fears! This is the first and only adult socks I have ever knit. As much as I love seeing everyone else's gorgeous socks, my strong aversion to darning will serve quite well at keeping me from knitting any more socks. Before doing these, I had knitted two pairs of toddler-sized socks in worsted weight yarn - just to be able to say I had knitted socks - following the instructions at: http://cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> 
> I have not been bitten by the sockknitting bug. I think I may be immune!


I'm with you J-J knit a few pair just to say I can, not my favourite thing to knit 
though - I like hats better!!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
> 
> Have no fears! This is the first and only adult socks I have ever knit. As much as I love seeing everyone else's gorgeous socks, my strong aversion to darning will serve quite well at keeping me from knitting any more socks. Before doing these, I had knitted two pairs of toddler-sized socks in worsted weight yarn - just to be able to say I had knitted socks - following the instructions at: http://cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> 
> I have not been bitten by the sockknitting bug. I think I may be immune!


Wow those are gorgeous. I love the pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW! Look at all these FAB-U-LUS SOCKS! I leave for a little bit and I came back to 9 pages!!! LOVIN IT!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

LizR said:


> Truly amazing. All your socks and especially this pattern. I never have and probably never will make socks but can appreciate all these wonderful pictures.
> 
> In projects on the Dither page I was delighted to see the pattern used for fingerless gloves and even a hat. Now there's a thought.......


and I have done the opposite! I've bought a mitt pattern to use for socks!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Done these a while ago.


amazing...no...AMAZING!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I think the best goof I ever had was the massive brain phart while doing heels.
> 
> I don't remember exactly how it happened, but once I had knit the second heel I sat back, held up my knitting to admire ... and realized that I had knit two heels alright .... both on the same sock.
> 
> Gigi


OMG! I'm sorry Gigi - but I'm laughing and it's AT you!!!!

Funniest thing ever! (and it really does sound like something I would do!)


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Another awesome thread CJ. Here are a few of mine, the lace ones are knit using Wendy Johnson's patterns. After seeing Mo's beautiful socks, I had to knit a few of Wendy's Socks in A Box patterns myself. She was very helpful in sharing pattern info for her socks.


Janie your socks are gorgeous!!! You did Wendy proud!!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
> 
> Have no fears! This is the first and only adult socks I have ever knit. As much as I love seeing everyone else's gorgeous socks, my strong aversion to darning will serve quite well at keeping me from knitting any more socks. Before doing these, I had knitted two pairs of toddler-sized socks in worsted weight yarn - just to be able to say I had knitted socks - following the instructions at: http://cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm
> 
> I have not been bitten by the sockknitting bug. I think I may be immune!


pretty spectacular! Too bad you are immune!!! but the hat bug got you so it's all well and good!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> WOW! Look at all these FAB-U-LUS SOCKS! I leave for a little bit and I came back to 9 pages!!! LOVIN IT!


And a new wicked good avatar!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> And a new wicked good avatar!


Thanks Chris!!! I needed to lighten it up again! I can only be serious for short spurts.

Enlightened Biddies keep me light and airy!!!


----------



## Kat7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely socks; cute cat!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Janie your socks are gorgeous!!! You did Wendy proud!!!


Thank You for all your help and sharing your beautiful socks. Your socks are inspiring.


----------



## Hepcat (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello, thank you for the response. I have been an admirer of your knitting skills and your ability to help to others with questions.

.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Yay for the tabi!! The normal socks are beautiful too
> I had planned on knitting myself some tabi, but then I got some Crocs. Thongs for hot weather footwear; Crocs for cool; Crocs and thicker or layers of socks for cold.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Nice socks!


Thank You


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

valmac said:


> Fab! I love 'em too.


Thanks, the colorful yarn came from a swap and the white yarn was Spud & Chloe.

I have a story behind those socks I made one sock and then it took me awhile to finish the second sock. In fact the white yarn was used twice. I made leg warmers for my GD when she was a baby. When she got done wearing them then I finish the second sock with the recycle yarn.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> Another awesome thread CJ. Here are a few of mine, the lace ones are knit using Wendy Johnson's patterns. After seeing Mo's beautiful socks, I had to knit a few of Wendy's Socks in A Box patterns myself. She was very helpful in sharing pattern info for her socks.


Fantastic!!!
You must be a very fast knitter, like everything else with me I'm slowing down even with my knitting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

cah said:


> I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.
> 
> Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.
> 
> The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


Those red socks are Fabulous!!! Nice little anklets socks, also.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

valmac said:


> omg You are a rockin' sock machine !


I know she is a Master Knitter, what quality workmanship she does. In fact everyone here puts me to shame. I'm reading and looking at some Great Knitters.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

B4 said:


> here's mine, 2 at a time toe up, my first pair followed Liat Gats video.


Perfect! First ones???? Wow.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

First socks but not the last working on second pair now.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> First socks but not the last working on second pair now.


Love your socks. What is that great red yarn?


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Knitpicks Stroll Tweed in Firecracker Heather and heel and toe is Oster Heather and thank you


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Knitpicks Stroll Tweed in Firecracker Heather and heel and toe is Oster Heather and thank you


Thank you, I love how you used the two colors together.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

It was a challenge changing colors for a first-time sock knitter and I almost didn't do it but, I decided to just go for it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> It was a challenge changing colors for a first-time sock knitter and I almost didn't do it but, I decided to just go for it.


You should be very proud, they are great socks!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you I am working on second pair and with 8 grandchildren I am sure the request will come flowing in


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Thank you I am working on second pair and with 8 grandchildren I am sure the request will come flowing in


That will keep you busy. Where are you in SoCal?. I spent a few years there.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> It was a challenge changing colors for a first-time sock knitter and I almost didn't do it but, I decided to just go for it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Granada Hills


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Granada Hills


Nice, I lived in Riverside in the hills above UCR. I do have family in Sherman Oaks, Los Angeles.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sherman Oaks is pretty close. I have lot's of friends who live there. My friend works for the City of Riverside and she just bought a house there to be closer as she was living in Burbank and the drive was killing her.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Sherman Oaks is pretty close. I have lot's of friends who live there. My friend works for the City of Riverside and she just bought a house there to be closer as she was living in Burbank and the drive was killing her.


I know that freeway so well. I sold my house in Riverside not too long ago and moved back East, where I'm from.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I love it back East but, since all the family is here I stay but, its getting really expensive to live in Southern California


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> I love it back East but, since all the family is here I stay but, its getting really expensive to live in Southern California


I do miss my fruit trees and all the wonderful Mexican markets and food.I learned and used so many wonderful chiles. I enjoyed trying new Mexican fruits and vegies from the market. The customers used to tell me how to cook and eat all these wonderful things.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Where are you at back East? Most of the Latinos there are Dominican or Puerto Rican although the largest group of Mexicans are now in Chicago believe it or not.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Where are you at back East? Most of the Latinos there are Dominican or Puerto Rican although the largest group of Mexicans are now in Chicago believe it or not.


I'm in Pennsylvania but I'm from New England originally. I didn't know about Chicago. 
I now enjoy wearing warm socks, and all woolies because of the seasons. I think I shall order that wonderful red yarn, hope you don't mind that I'm using your idea. I love that color.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I spent a couple summers in Altoona, PA as I had friends when I was in college and during summer break I would go there. My one friend was Polish so we ate Pirogi;s all the time. My other frind was Italian so I ate pasta all the time but, I will never forget the Scrapple. I love that stuff and you can't get it out here. By all means use the red I think its a beautiful color for the socks.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> I spent a couple summers in Altoona, PA as I had friends when I was in college and during summer break I would go there. My one friend was Polish so we ate Pirogi;s all the time. My other frind was Italian so I ate pasta all the time but, I will never forget the Scrapple. I love that stuff and you can't get it out here. By all means use the red I think its a beautiful color for the socks.


Thanks, Scrapple is everywhere, not sure I like it.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

begarcia44 said:


> First socks but not the last working on second pair now.


Santa's socks! Love 'em.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> ... I will never forget the Scrapple. I love that stuff and you can't get it out here. ...


My grandmother was from Philadelphia. She didn't make scrapple from scratch - it came as a wax-paper wrapped brick. She fried it. Not at all 'heart-healthy', but thinking of it and her is heartwarming. Can't get it here either, which is probably a good thing for my heart and waist.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Santa's socks! Love 'em.


Good description!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree it most certainly was not a heart healthy recipe but, once in a while it would be nice to have some. Memories from my college days


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> First socks but not the last working on second pair now.


Those are the coolest red socks I've ever seen! Kudos!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Thank you I am working on second pair and with 8 grandchildren I am sure the request will come flowing in


I guarantee you are going to need one of those "take a number" thingies!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe you are right just heard from my oldest granddaughter and she wants 2 pair in her school colors


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Good description!


Me too! Here are my socks to add to the Cozy Toes parade. Before arriving at this site earlier in the year, some years ago I tried knitting socks just to see if I could. I used DPs and an ancient Paton's pattern. I doggedly knitted both so not to waste the wool, but what a disaster. They were saggy and felt like coarse cloths. Thanks to the many here who so generously share their projects and help , your enthusiasm was infectious. The challenge of trying again with circulars was overwhelming. Thank you KPers, I now need to live at least another twenty years to knit up all your inspiration!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Fantastic socks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Me too! Here are my socks to add to the Cozy Toes parade. Before arriving at this site earlier in the year, some years ago I tried knitting socks just to see if I could. I used DPs and an ancient Paton's pattern. I doggedly knitted both so not to waste the wool, but what a disaster. They were saggy and felt like coarse cloths. Thanks to the many here who so generously share their projects and help , your enthusiasm was infectious. The challenge of trying again with circulars was overwhelming. Thank you KPers, I now need to live at least another twenty years to knit up all your inspiration!


Great looking socks! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, Scrapple is everywhere, not sure I like it.


Just as well if you don't. It's a food developed by subsistence farmers to use every last bit of the animal - usually pig - and also to fuel - literally, all the outdoor work they performed year round. It is not advisable for today's more sedentary city dwellers!

Quebeckers have their spreadable version, cretons.

A look at the recipe for it or scrapple will probably convince you it's something you can well live without. I only long for it for the memories it evokes. I won't be searching it out in any stores, because cooking it for myself won't be the same as my grandmother cooking it in her cast iron skillets sixty years ago.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

So many beautiful socks!!!!!

I'm not much of a sock knitter. I hope to rectify that this coming year - on my knitter's new year resolution list of things to do. But here is the first pair I ever did.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

I am so enjoying seeing these pictures of all of the gorgeous socks that you have made girls,I admire you all. I really wish that I had the sock knitting bug and the patience to go with it.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I love them all, sox addiction certainly is a healthier vice than sex addiction, at least I think so.

I love how clear the old pattern instructions are, never seem to find mistakes in ancient patterns, do we? Despite all the checks modern computer programmes have, there are often errata to drive the knitters nuts. No excuse these days, patterns just do not seem to be tested as well as they once were.

Why do you have the little marker pins in, the socks look perfect to me.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting you have a real treasure in that book.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Caxton said:


> I am so enjoying seeing these pictures of all of the gorgeous socks that you have made girls,I admire you all. I really wish that I had the sock knitting bug and the patience to go with it.


Good morning Caxton. Me too. Seeing all these wonderful socks makes me wish my knitting mentors, my grandmother and mother, were sock knitters. I remember them knitting sweaters, mittens, hats, scarves, tea cozies and baby clothes with stuffed toys made from the leftovers.

I believe this thread and the fun hat thread put to rest the myth that many members don't knit. Hah!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Me too! Here are my socks to add to the Cozy Toes parade. Before arriving at this site earlier in the year, some years ago I tried knitting socks just to see if I could. I used DPs and an ancient Paton's pattern. I doggedly knitted both so not to waste the wool, but what a disaster. They were saggy and felt like coarse cloths. Thanks to the many here who so generously share their projects and help , your enthusiasm was infectious. The challenge of trying again with circulars was overwhelming. Thank you KPers, I now need to live at least another twenty years to knit up all your inspiration!


You are definitely making some tootsies very happy! Love your socks


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, my, some good looking socks!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LizR said:


> Good morning Caxton. Me too. Seeing all these wonderful socks makes me wish my knitting mentors, my grandmother and mother, were sock knitters. I remember them knitting sweaters, mittens, hats, scarves, tea cozies and baby clothes with stuffed toys made from the leftovers.
> 
> I believe this thread and the fun hat thread put to rest the myth that many members don't knit. Hah!


Just smile when you see a statement that we don't knit.(I'm being diplomatic here)


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

You lot really are a bunch of sox addicts! Ah well, keeps us off the streets, I suppose!

Lovely socks, all of them. Thinking of all the love that's in them gives me hope for humankind.
'


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great thread and makes me want to knit socks, 
I knit three pair a couple of years ago for gifts.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

I love knitting socks. Just love seeing the wonderful socks you all are creating.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Fantastic!!!
> You must be a very fast knitter, like everything else with me I'm slowing down even with my knitting.


I am slowing down also, think I might be spending too much time on KP. I knit my daughter a pair of watermelon socks that seemed to take forever.

I need to get busy knitting socks to use some of my sock yarn stash before our next wool fest in May.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I love knitting socks. Just love seeing the wonderful socks you all are creating.


They are awesome, love the colors.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WendyMargaret said:


> I love knitting socks. Just love seeing the wonderful socks you all are creating.


Love every sock in your collection. And what fabulous colors you're using!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> So many beautiful socks!!!!!
> 
> I'm not much of a sock knitter. I hope to rectify that this coming year - on my knitter's new year resolution list of things to do. But here is the first pair I ever did.


I love them.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Me too! Here are my socks to add to the Cozy Toes parade. Before arriving at this site earlier in the year, some years ago I tried knitting socks just to see if I could. I used DPs and an ancient Paton's pattern. I doggedly knitted both so not to waste the wool, but what a disaster. They were saggy and felt like coarse cloths. Thanks to the many here who so generously share their projects and help , your enthusiasm was infectious. The challenge of trying again with circulars was overwhelming. Thank you KPers, I now need to live at least another twenty years to knit up all your inspiration!


Awesome, love your color choices.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

LizR said:


> Good morning Caxton. Me too. Seeing all these wonderful socks makes me wish my knitting mentors, my grandmother and mother, were sock knitters. I remember them knitting sweaters, mittens, hats, scarves, tea cozies and baby clothes with stuffed toys made from the leftovers.
> 
> I believe this thread and the fun hat thread put to rest the myth that many members don't knit. Hah!


This thread is just evidence that the site is well able to nearly mimic a real life knitting group, just on a bigger grander scale. In my own knitting group, we do loads of knitting ( and un- knitting!), all chat at once ,sometimes, on one subject, sometimes, ten different ones like the clever multi tasking women that we are, get irritated, sometimes, laugh , a LOT ........*****! Here's my toast to KP


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I love all these socks. I've only ever knitted one pair - in primary school age 7. However, I've got sock yarn and do intend to do a pair one of these days. 2AATTU - in at the deep end - what could possibly go wrong?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I love all these socks. I've only ever knitted one pair - in primary school age 7. However, I've got sock yarn and do intend to do a pair one of these days. 2AATTU - in at the deep end - what could possibly go wrong?? :lol: :lol:


We shall hold your hand, sweetie!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> We shall hold your hand, sweetie!


Thank you Christine. I have a warm fuzzy feeling now


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I love all these socks. I've only ever knitted one pair - in primary school age 7. However, I've got sock yarn and do intend to do a pair one of these days. 2AATTU - in at the deep end - what could possibly go wrong?? :lol: :lol:


Jumping without being sure of what you're doing is how I started lace knitting. Everything can go wrong. You frog and you learn and all of a sudden you've actually got something that makes you think "I really did that? Yeah, I really did that."


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Jumping without being sure of what you're doing is how I started lace knitting. Everything can go wrong. You frog and you learn and all of a sudden you've actually got something that makes you think "I really did that? Yeah, I really did that."


On my very first lace project I did the yos in the wrong direction. It came out with no holes but an interesting pattern nonetheless. A friend loved it and borrowed the pattern and couldn't get her jumper to look the same much to her disappointment. I never once looked at the pattern picture and thought 'hmmm??' :lol: It fitted me by sheer good luck....


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

No cold footsies at your house. They are all wonderful. I love to knit socks. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great socks....


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> On my very first lace project I did the yos in the wrong direction. It came out with no holes but an interesting pattern nonetheless. A friend loved it and borrowed the pattern and couldn't get her jumper to look the same much to her disappointment. I never once looked at the pattern picture and thought 'hmmm??' :lol: It fitted me by sheer good luck....


Ha ha! I did something similar. I knitted the YOs through the back loop, so not much of a hole appeared. I had started doing it the correct way, but thought to myself "this has holes! I must be doing something wrong!" :XD: It's still a nice cowl.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

That's a lovely pattern at the beginning.... and I love all the pictures of beautiful socks... I orriginally started knitting because my son wanted me to teach him to make socks and I didn't know how to crochet them... I have been knitting them now for about 10 years... but I've only had a camara since last february. So I only have a couple of pictures of the socks I am currenly doing... I have one of these lace long stockings done the other barely started ( as the dog caught the yarn and broke it and I gave up in disgust sometime last spring ). And a set of random stripes footies that again I started knitting hats so ended up with only three of a set of 6...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Great sock photos. I've been knitting socks for over 60 years now and I used to do lots of fancy patterns, but now I just do plain old boring socks. Toe up, 2 at a time, and usually put some sort of ribbing or a variation of ribbing in the whole cuff. I really prefer to make them with leftovers so there are never two pairs exactly the same, and one year I made a pair a week, and still have a few of those left that were done in heavier yarns. The rest were sold. I have a pair on the needles now that just need the cuffs completed, and these were started in the spring and still not completed. Too many other projects and these got put on the back burner. I am not sure I like Deborah Norville sock yarn, but just "had to" use it up.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> That's a lovely pattern at the beginning.... and I love all the pictures of beautiful socks... I orriginally started knitting because my son wanted me to teach him to make socks and I didn't know how to crochet them... I have been knitting them now for about 10 years... but I've only had a camara since last february. So I only have a couple of pictures of the socks I am currenly doing... I have one of these lace long stockings done the other barely started ( as the dog caught the yarn and broke it and I gave up in disgust sometime last spring ). And a set of random stripes footies that again I started knitting hats so ended up with only three of a set of 6...


Isn't that the way? I love the socks you've made and the colors- sweet!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I love all the beautiful socks shown here. So many gorgeous colours.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love the socks!! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

begarcia44 said:


> It was a challenge changing colors for a first-time sock knitter and I almost didn't do it but, I decided to just go for it.


I agree, beautiful job! All of my multicolor socks are self striping yarns. Some day I'll get brave and try color changes.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice! 


cah said:


> I'm learning the camera on my son's phone isn't all that great.
> 
> Here are two pair of summer socks I've made. The white/purple ones are made with Knit Picks Comfy Fingering and the first time I tried a cotton yarn. Just wanted to see if it was an alternative to wool socks. I'm pleased with how they came out. The other one is Deborah Norville Serenity Sock.
> 
> The red socks I stuck in my scanner to try to get a clearer picture. They were made with Valley Yarns Huntington and the pattern is called Petty Harbor. I liked the Huntington every bit as much as Knit Picks Stroll. Both are really good sock yarns at a great price.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> oh boy - more fun! I wish I had thought to take pictures before a couple of years ago. I haven't been "into" socks as much as other things lately, but here are a few from the past. As you can see, I'm a huge fan of custom-dyed watermelon yarn. Every time I come across a new one I have to make a pair.
> 
> In case you haven't noticed...I like to start a new pair before I've finished the last...all part of my DNA
> 
> ...


OH WOW!!! Your socks are art! They are wonderful.

Do you have a favorite heel you use? I am a fairly new sock knitter and don't really enjoy them. I use the short row heel and have a heck of a time with it. It I could find a heel I was comfortable with I would likely make a lot more. I love the patterns you chose!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.

I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

My first three pairs of socks. Working on pairs 4 & 5 now.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! 


vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you so much! 


BBatten17 said:


> Of course booties count, they cover feet, don't they? The cutest feet ever!  Your set is adorable!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


Wicked good!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

All your socks are so beautiful.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very kind of you to say so! 


cah said:


> You make the most ADORABLE baby things! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks - no - THANKS!!! (Just pulling your leg - very kind of you to give such positive feedback) 



mopgenorth said:


> amazing...no...AMAZING!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


Pink Bunny's got nothing on you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words! I am always forgetting to take photos before I send off gifts. I enjoy having the photos with pertinent details so I can keep track easily of what I liked or didn't like. Most of these were for friends and relatives.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great topic as always Chris! I am also enjoying seeing the different yarns knitted up. Helps me pick out yarns I might not have known or considered.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> We shall hold your hand, sweetie!


Absolutely!

Gigi


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Next up...scarves?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just as well if you don't. It's a food developed by subsistence farmers to use every last bit of the animal - usually pig - and also to fuel - literally, all the outdoor work they performed year round. It is not advisable for today's more sedentary city dwellers!
> 
> A look at the recipe for it or scrapple will probably convince you it's something you can well live without. I only long for it for the memories it evokes. I won't be searching it out in any stores, because cooking it for myself won't be the same as my grandmother cooking it in her cast iron skillets sixty years ago.


Scrapple is just sausage with cooked corn meal stirred into it and put into a loaf pan to set. I think it is the name that puts people off. DW likes my homemade sausage and she likes corn meal but refuses to even taste scrapple. And yes, I do fry it on my cast iron griddle.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


Beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> My first three pairs of socks. Working on pairs 4 & 5 now.


Great socks


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful socks. I love all the colours...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Scrapple is just sausage with cooked corn meal stirred into it and put into a loaf pan to set. I think it is the name that puts people off. DW likes my homemade sausage and she likes corn meal but refuses to even taste scrapple. And yes, I do fry it on my cast iron griddle.


Well, we always used the scraps that couldn't go into the sausage but, yes it was mainly corn meal. Today's recipes try to take the butchering process out of making it...as one of the steps anyway.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

YES! Thanks for this! I guess I am a "bit-of-a-romantic", but I love to make something that has a history for others in the past. I am a bit nostalgic, but I am so happy you shared this solution that many wore. I wonder if they had manufactured socks then, like we have today? I remember, growing up, my Grandmother coming to visit, sitting in a small rocker in the dining room, in her long cotton house dress, with an apron tied at her back with a bib front that matched her dress (she made those for my mother, as well)& taking out our sock bag for all 6 kids, & darning the holes for my mother. You did not just get new ones, when one had a hole in it. She could darn a really flat & neat darn on her "pearly pink". slick darning knob! Thanks for jolting my memory too!


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

You are my Hero! I love getting to see other's socks, is that a little weird?
I had not knit anything since I was a child and my mom was teaching me simple K&P. Before retirement I worked for several years with a staff of Librarians who were all knitters so I decided to take up knitting. I announced one day that my first project after a couple scarves would be socks. (Lots of raised eyebrows and comments about being in over my head and a little overly ambitious) I proceeded to knit my first pair of socks, and then the next pair and so on and so on. I knit them top down or toe up and I knit them two at a time on two circular needles. I love knitting socks and I love the way they feel on my old cold feet. We farm so I'm out in the weather everyday, I love them under my muck boots. Here in the NW it's not uncommon to see Birkenstocks showing off a great pair of handknit wool socks. Strange but true.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

DMS said:


> You are my Hero! I love getting to see other's socks, is that a little weird?
> I had not knit anything since I was a child and my mom was teaching me simple K&P. Before retirement I worked for several years with a staff of Librarians who were all knitters so I decided to take up knitting. I announced one day that my first project after a couple scarves would be socks. (Lots of raised eyebrows and comments about being in over my head and a little overly ambitious) I proceeded to knit my first pair of socks, and then the next pair and so on and so on. I knit them top down or toe up and I knit them two at a time on two circular needles. I love knitting socks and I love the way they feel on my old cold feet. We farm so I'm out in the weather everyday, I love them under my muck boots. Here in the NW it's not uncommon to see Birkenstocks showing off a great pair of handknit wool socks. Strange but true.


I wear my Birkies with all kinds of socks. I like your blue ones. I am a boring Arizona woman.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Use a lingerie bag for your socks. Since I started using a mesh bag to zip in socks for the laundry I haven't lost one.



vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

MarilynKnits said:


> Use a lingerie bag for your socks. Since I started using a mesh bag to zip in socks for the laundry I haven't lost one.


Marilyn. I started using the lingerie bags for socks when my children were teens. A bag for each person so no sorting later. Wish I had thought about it a lot sooner.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

DMS said:


> You are my Hero! I love getting to see other's socks, is that a little weird?
> I had not knit anything since I was a child and my mom was teaching me simple K&P. Before retirement I worked for several years with a staff of Librarians who were all knitters so I decided to take up knitting. I announced one day that my first project after a couple scarves would be socks. (Lots of raised eyebrows and comments about being in over my head and a little overly ambitious) I proceeded to knit my first pair of socks, and then the next pair and so on and so on. I knit them top down or toe up and I knit them two at a time on two circular needles. I love knitting socks and I love the way they feel on my old cold feet. We farm so I'm out in the weather everyday, I love them under my muck boots. Here in the NW it's not uncommon to see Birkenstocks showing off a great pair of handknit wool socks. Strange but true.


Your socks are great!!! You are a true PNWer after my own heart! Definitely not strange for me either! I proudly wear my birks here in Las Vegas with my wool socks in the wintertime...granted it's only for a short time, but I do it!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


your socks are fabulous! we really have to get together if for no other reason than to go out and show off our Abi watermelon socks! Love yours. The wool-free socks are gorgeous! Love those colors!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> The blue socks were my first pair ever--worsted weight yarn and #5 needles. Hubs wears them like slippers. After that I knitted the baby socks with Deborah Norville Serenity sock yarn.
> 
> I hope that when I grow up I'm able to knit gorgeous socks like the rest of you!


Yes you can! Yes you will! Just start & KEEP GOING! You will do it!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wishing everyone a wonderful, Happy Thanksgiving and remember, keep those tootsies warm!

Love to all!
Christine


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

trish2222 said:


> I love all these socks. I've only ever knitted one pair - in primary school age 7. However, I've got sock yarn and do intend to do a pair one of these days. 2AATTU - in at the deep end - what could possibly go wrong?? :lol: :lol:


If you knit socks then, you can certainly do it now. I never thought I'd be able to knit socks, but with all the help I found here, I did it!

Love you new pink stuffed animal. Is that another dog, or is it a bear this time. Drat these tiny avatars!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I just have to say how much I'm enjoying this thread. It's impossible to comment on every pair of socks that made me gasp in awe and delight! They are all beautiful!

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Chris, and to all the wonderful sock knitters on this thread.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the only finished pair of socks I have knit. It was my second attempt at socks. My first attempt was due to the needles being cheap bamboo and were very difficult to knit with. I have my first two at a time on ML on the needles. They should have been finished already but the size of the needles are really tough on my hands. 

I do love all the socks here, they are all really georgous and if anyone feels they have too many, I would gladly volunteer to display them on my feet. &#128513;

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> This is the only finished pair of socks I have knit. It was my second attempt at socks. My first attempt was due to the needles being cheap bamboo and were very difficult to knit with. I have my first two at a time on ML on the needles. They should have been finished already but the size of the needles are really tough on my hands.
> 
> I do love all the socks here, they are all really georgous and if anyone feels they have too many, I would gladly volunteer to display them on my feet. 😁
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


Great color Bean! Bravo on your next TATTUML!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

&#128156;&#128154;&#128156;Lovely Ladies&#128156;&#128154;&#128156;,
Your hand jobs are truly amazing!&#128079;&#127774;&#128079;
However, all i have to post here, is this feeble mouse i have made...&#128549;&#128560;
Which will one day, go into a sock, which i hope to knit, with your help.
You are in my heart&#127759;&#128150;&#127759;
Xoxo, Lara from istanbul


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Next up...scarves?


Looking for a good title. Will be done on Friday.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Use a lingerie bag for your socks. Since I started using a mesh bag to zip in socks for the laundry I haven't lost one.


I always use one, thanks, but DD doesn't (arrgh) and she lives in an apartment with a communal laundry room. So a little sock could end up anywhere.

My DGD had wanted me to make her pink and black sparkle socks so she would have Girl Power Ranger socks, so of course Grandma got busy and whipped up a pair. She wore them once, and when the laundry was done, oops, one was gone.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> This is the only finished pair of socks I have knit. It was my second attempt at socks. My first attempt was due to the needles being cheap bamboo and were very difficult to knit with. I have my first two at a time on ML on the needles. They should have been finished already but the size of the needles are really tough on my hands.
> 
> I do love all the socks here, they are all really georgous and if anyone feels they have too many, I would gladly volunteer to display them on my feet. 😁
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


Bean,

Your socks are lovely, the knitting that you showed is always well done.

I know what you mean about knitting with size one needles takes forever. I just can't imagine these fine knitters whipping out socks after socks. They sure are faster than I'm. 
Ann


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Looking for a good title. Will be done on Friday.


Black Friday, aren't you going to be shopping. All those yarn bargains out there. :-D


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Black Friday, aren't you going to be shopping. All those yarn bargains out there. :-D


I have no more room in my work room- Aaaaaaaarrrggghhh!
I scored on a vacuum cleaner and a much needed Ott light. Earlybird online specials. I am not going out in that madness.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Larailayda said:


> 💜💚💜Lovely Ladies💜💚💜,
> Your hand jobs are truly amazing!👏🌞👏
> However, all i have to post here, is this feeble mouse i have made...😥😰
> Which will one day, go into a sock, which i hope to knit, with your help.
> ...


There is nothing feeble about the mouse. It is a cute little mouse and I know it was made with love. You need to get started with the socks. I know you can do it with all the help here. So glad you posted the mouse Lara.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Bean,
> 
> Your socks are lovely, the knitting that you showed is always well done.
> 
> ...


The circumfrance of the needles are so small causing the fingers to grip tighter and then causes the pain. If I could knit them on bigger needles all would be well.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> The circumfrance of the needles are so small causing the fingers to grip tighter and then causes the pain. If I could knit them on bigger needles all would be well.


Are you a Continental or Thrower knitter?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I use the magic loop technique and the points on ChiaoGoo 40" needles are long enough that I can hold them with all my fingers and support them with the thicker muscle at the pinkie end of my palm. I don't cramp up using them. I also knit Continental which requires less hand movement, thence less repetitive motion. Tried Portuguese which has the least hand movement, but just couldn't get into the rhythm of it.



bostonbean2 said:


> The circumference of the needles are so small causing the fingers to grip tighter and then causes the pain. If I could knit them on bigger needles all would be well.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

My next attempt at socks will be toe up on one circular needle. My, my, my! I am feeling brave aren't I? lol


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> My next attempt at socks will be toe up on one circular needle. My, my, my! I am feeling brave aren't I? lol


We shall help you at every turn!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> I wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving.


You as well!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Wishing everyone a wonderful, Happy Thanksgiving and remember, keep those tootsies warm!
> 
> Love to all!
> Christine


Right back to you Christine.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I use the magic loop technique and the points on ChiaoGoo 40" needles are long enough that I can hold them with all my fingers and support them with the thicker muscle at the pinkie end of my palm. I don't cramp up using them. I also knit Continental which requires less hand movement, thence less repetitive motion. Tried Portuguese which has the least hand movement, but just couldn't get into the rhythm of it.


After my Carpal Tunnel surgery, I switched to Continental and I haven't felt pain in my hands since.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> There is nothing feeble about the mouse. It is a cute little mouse and I know it was made with love. You need to get started with the socks. I know you can do it with all the help here. So glad you posted the mouse Lara.


Oh 💜💚💜My BostonBean💜💚💜 My, 
Because of your kind words, and your pm as well, i will try knitting socks!💕


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> Are you a Continental or Thrower knitter?


I am a thrower and knit Continental but I cannot do the purl stitch to save my soul. Portuguese is my favorite to do ribbing or seed stitch. It is so much easier than the other styles. I have been learning other techniques in this style and going to do my first colorwork using it. If I am not successful I will not attempt it in any other style. My hands and fingers are the most relaxed when knitting that way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

After my carpal tunnel surgery, the doctor had me do 12 weeks of rehab therapy. The therapist asked me to list all the tasks I do with my hands, then trained me to do them in a way less likely to re injure myself. With knitting and crochet, he had me practice keeping my wrists straight. Also had me take a break every 15 minutes and stretch my hands and fingers.



chrisjac said:


> After my Carpal Tunnel surgery, I switched to Continental and I haven't felt pain in my hands since.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Larailayda said:


> Oh 💜💚💜My BostonBean💜💚💜 My,
> Because of your kind words, and your pm as well, i will try knitting socks!💕


Glad to hear it Lara, we are here and ready whenever you are. How is everything in Istanbul these days?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

judypfennemore said:


> Me too! Here are my socks to add to the Cozy Toes parade. Before arriving at this site earlier in the year, some years ago I tried knitting socks just to see if I could. I used DPs and an ancient Paton's pattern. I doggedly knitted both so not to waste the wool, but what a disaster. They were saggy and felt like coarse cloths. Thanks to the many here who so generously share their projects and help , your enthusiasm was infectious. The challenge of trying again with circulars was overwhelming. Thank you KPers, I now need to live at least another twenty years to knit up all your inspiration![/quote
> 
> Ooooh! I want the blue and green ones!
> 
> It is beginning to look like 20 lifetimes is going to be more accurate. :roll:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I love seeing all the beautiful socks & mouse is adorable. Happy Thanksgiving. 

I will be watching for Chris's next topic.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

JanieSue said:


> I love seeing all the beautiful socks & mouse is adorable. Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> I will be watching for Chris's next topic.


Friday, how about scarves and cowls ?


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Friday, how about scarves and cowls ?


That will be fun. Hope you have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Photos of just a few pairs. I had both computer problems and camera problems during the summer and lost quit a lot of my photos :-(


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Friday, how about scarves and cowls ?


I will have to take some pictures. I have some made for the craft show Dec. 6 that myself and another woman will be doing together.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Larailayda said:


> 💜💚💜Lovely Ladies💜💚💜,
> Your hand jobs are truly amazing!👏🌞👏
> However, all i have to post here, is this feeble mouse i have made...😥😰
> Which will one day, go into a sock, which i hope to knit, with your help.
> ...


I love whimsical mice and yours is very cute. I never believed that I could knit socks, but I had lots of help and advice here on KP. You can do it! Be safe.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I will have to take some pictures. I have some made for the craft show Dec. 6 that myself and another woman will be doing together.


Excellent!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> I use the magic loop technique and the points on ChiaoGoo 40" needles are long enough that I can hold them with all my fingers and support them with the thicker muscle at the pinkie end of my palm. I don't cramp up using them. I also knit Continental which requires less hand movement, thence less repetitive motion. Tried Portuguese which has the least hand movement, but just couldn't get into the rhythm of it.


For BostonBean: I was having cramps from knitting with #1 needles, but it was more because they were bamboo with the hollow plastic cord. After reading so much about ChaioGoo lace needles here, I decided to give them a try. Definitely helped relieve the cramping.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> For BostonBean: I was having cramps from knitting with #1 needles, but it was more because they were bamboo with the hollow plastic cord. After reading so much about ChaioGoo lace needles here, I decided to give them a try. Definitely helped relieve the cramping.


I will say this, I did have less cramping with the ChiaoGoo. I bought sock yarn when I went to Webs in April and bought various needles but not for socks (that I remembered). Two months after I went to Webs I went to a LYS to buy sock needles. I bought the ChiaoGoo 40" #1 and a pair of DPNs. A few weeks ago I was looking for something and found some needles I bought at Webs in April. It was a pair of Addi sock rockets I didn't remember buying. I was going to buy the 9 or 12" and was turned off when I picked them up. My tooth picks are bigger those needles. I must have decided to buy the Addis but don't remember doing it at all.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

bostonbean2 said:


> I will say this, I did have less cramping with the ChiaoGoo. I bought sock yarn when I went to Webs in April and bought various needles but not for socks (that I remembered). Two months after I went to Webs I went to a LYS to buy sock needles. I bought the ChiaoGoo 40" #1 and a pair of DPNs. A few weeks ago I was looking for something and found some needles I bought at Webs in April. It was a pair of Addi sock rockets I didn't remember buying. I was going to buy the 9 or 12" and was turned off when I picked them up. My tooth picks are bigger those needles. I must have decided to buy the Addis but don't remember doing it at all.


:lol: Haha! I can't tell you how many times I've bought supplies for my many crafting projects, only to find that I already purchased it some time in the past. Absolutely no recollection!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book. 
All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.

Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful socks. Do you do your socks by pattern or just make them up? They are gorgeous.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


Wow! your socks are so fabulous!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I use patterns for the socks I knit. If you are interested I can give you the names of them . Just let me know.
Thank you for your kind compliment.
By the way my maiden name was Garcia. ;-)


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Wow! your socks are so fabulous!


Thank you chrisjac .


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love the names of the patterns if you don't mind. 
Habla Espanol? I'm as caucasian as they come but, I was in the Peace Corps and stationed in the Dominican Republic for 4 years about 100 years ago. I married a Dominican.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> I used Paint to resize these photos so they aren't so big, hope it works.
> 
> I always have kept a pair of socks on my needles because they are so easy to take along when spending time at places where I know I will have to wait, such as doctor's. It is amazing how much you can accomplish with a few spare minutes and it keeps me from getting bored. And I like that they can be finished quickly so they make great gifts. And the best part? Wearing them!! :lol:


Beautiful work! I love the watermelon ones, very cute!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

double post


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

bostonbean2 said:


> This is the only finished pair of socks I have knit. It was my second attempt at socks. My first attempt was due to the needles being cheap bamboo and were very difficult to knit with. I have my first two at a time on ML on the needles. They should have been finished already but the size of the needles are really tough on my hands.
> 
> I do love all the socks here, they are all really georgous and if anyone feels they have too many, I would gladly volunteer to display them on my feet. 😁
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


Those are so pretty, I love the colors!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


Those are all so pretty, but I'm in love with the middle pair! Those are so cool looking!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


My favorite pair is the red pair, very unique. All three have their extra touches, great socks.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

All the socks are beautiful and such colorful yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Scrapple is just sausage with cooked corn meal stirred into it and put into a loaf pan to set. I think it is the name that puts people off. DW likes my homemade sausage and she likes corn meal but refuses to even taste scrapple. And yes, I do fry it on my cast iron griddle.


In a three-quarters-of-an-inch puddle of bacon fat and/or Crisco? That's how my grandmother did it. Not at all healthy, though I loved it. I was a child, and knew nothing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I always use one, thanks, but DD doesn't (arrgh) and she lives in an apartment with a communal laundry room. So a little sock could end up anywhere.
> 
> My DGD had wanted me to make her pink and black sparkle socks so she would have Girl Power Ranger socks, so of course Grandma got busy and whipped up a pair. She wore them once, and when the laundry was done, oops, one was gone.


Maybe it could be hung along with the Christmas stockings and a new pair might appear in it overnight?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Just smile when you see a statement that we don't knit.(I'm being diplomatic here)


No, I won't just smile. I'll post the link to here and to any other similar topic you start. If we had it, I'd add an emoticon of thumb-to-nose-and-fingers-wagging-while-tongue-stuck-out!

(Yes, I really am seven, not almost seventy! )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> 💜💚💜Lovely Ladies💜💚💜,
> Your hand jobs are truly amazing!👏🌞👏
> However, all i have to post here, is this feeble mouse i have made...😥😰
> Which will one day, go into a sock, which i hope to knit, with your help.
> ...


Lovely mouse! Good thing it's with you; my cat would 'love' it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cute! Can't stop laughing, though - in UK, "hand jobs" are totally another thing and nothing to do with knitting!! 



Larailayda said:


> 💜💚💜Lovely Ladies💜💚💜,
> Your hand jobs are truly amazing!👏🌞👏
> However, all i have to post here, is this feeble mouse i have made...😥😰
> Which will one day, go into a sock, which i hope to knit, with your help.
> ...


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! 


Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Here goes ......
> 
> Gigi
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoyed looking at your beautiful socks. All socks are great.
A wish you a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I will say this, I did have less cramping with the ChiaoGoo. I bought sock yarn when I went to Webs in April and bought various needles but not for socks (that I remembered). Two months after I went to Webs I went to a LYS to buy sock needles. I bought the ChiaoGoo 40" #1 and a pair of DPNs. A few weeks ago I was looking for something and found some needles I bought at Webs in April. It was a pair of Addi sock rockets I didn't remember buying. I was going to buy the 9 or 12" and was turned off when I picked them up. My tooth picks are bigger those needles. I must have decided to buy the Addis but don't remember doing it at all.


Bean, I love my Addi Sock Rockets, I use both the small circular & ML. I think it helps my hands to switch needles & methods.

edited due to my crazy IPad. LOL


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> For BostonBean: I was having cramps from knitting with #1 needles, but it was more because they were bamboo with the hollow plastic cord. After reading so much about ChaioGoo lace needles here, I decided to give them a try. Definitely helped relieve the cramping.


I just got an email from Handsome Fibers sating that in the spring ChiaoGoo is coming out with TWIST Mini tips and red cables, 5 (13cm) Tips: US000 (1.5mm), US 00 (1.75mm), US0 (2mm),
US 1 (2.25mm) and US1.5 (2.5mm) & Red Cables: 14 (35cm), 22 (55cm) and 30 (75cm

Woohoo!

Gigi


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its nice to read patterns from an old book.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Bobglory said:


> I just got an email from Handsome Fibers sating that in the spring ChiaoGoo is coming out with TWIST Mini tips and red cables, 5 (13cm) Tips: US000 (1.5mm), US 00 (1.75mm), US0 (2mm),
> US 1 (2.25mm) and US1.5 (2.5mm) & Red Cables: 14 (35cm), 22 (55cm) and 30 (75cm
> 
> Woohoo!
> ...


I just got their email, too, but I haven't gone to the website yet. Yikes--#000! I don't think I ever want to knit with something that small! I definitely will take advantage of this sale to order a few more larger-sized tips to go with my 40-inch cords.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cute! Can't stop laughing, though - in UK, "hand jobs" are totally another thing and nothing to do with knitting!!


Get your mind out of the gutter, knitwitty. Be refined like me. Snort.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Artbarn said:


> If you knit socks then, you can certainly do it now. I never thought I'd be able to knit socks, but with all the help I found here, I did it!
> 
> Love you new pink stuffed animal. Is that another dog, or is it a bear this time. Drat these tiny avatars!


It's another bear. It'll be replaced by the dog very soon.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... I can only see stars when I look up which isn't a bad thing!! 


trish2222 said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter, knitwitty. Be refined like me. Snort.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> ... I can only see stars when I look up which isn't a bad thing!!


Ah, Oscar Wilde reference. Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished the 1st sock of my second pair of socks. This is for my grandson Vincent. I used UCLA colors as that is where my daughter works


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Looking' good! 


begarcia44 said:


> Just finished the 1st sock of my second pair of socks. This is for my grandson Vincent. I used UCLA colors as that is where my daughter works


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Just finished the 1st sock of my second pair of socks. This is for my grandson Vincent. I used UCLA colors as that is where my daughter works


What a Whiz, you are soooo fast with your needles. I can see why you love knitting them.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Since I learned how to knit socks I just keep thinking about new colors and who else I can make socks for.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Since I learned how to knit socks I just keep thinking about new colors and who else I can make socks for.


If you run out of willing recipients ... my shoe size is US women's 13AAAA, and I'd willingly wear any that wended their way here. 

Last night (OK, wee hours this morning), I learned that socks can be knitted on a 'single-bed' knitting machine. And that there are scads of free patterns for them. I have such a machine. Haven't done more than play with it a time or two. Zipping through socks sounds like it might be fun. New Year's resolution: dust if off, and learn to knit socks on my little machine! :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cute! Can't stop laughing, though - in UK, "hand jobs" are totally another thing and nothing to do with knitting!!


There are some idioms not covered by any textbooks or dictionaries I've ever come across; that's one of 'em.

Lara, we mean you well and we all understood what you mean, _but_ the better term to use would be *handiwork*. So far as I know, it has no trashy secondary meanings.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Woo woo, that sounds like a fun project. Go girl. Knowing you, you will ace it and have gorgeous socks to brag on.



Jessica-Jean said:


> If you run out of willing recipients ... my shoe size is US women's 13AAAA, and I'd willingly wear any that wended their way here.
> 
> Last night (OK, wee hours this morning), I learned that socks can be knitted on a 'single-bed' knitting machine. And that there are scads of free patterns for them. I have such a machine. Haven't done more than play with it a time or two. Zipping through socks sounds like it might be fun. New Year's resolution: dust if off, and learn to knit socks on my little machine! :shock:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you run out of willing recipients ... my shoe size is US women's 13AAAA, and I'd willingly wear any that wended their way here.
> 
> Last night (OK, wee hours this morning), I learned that socks can be knitted on a 'single-bed' knitting machine. And that there are scads of free patterns for them. I have such a machine. Haven't done more than play with it a time or two. Zipping through socks sounds like it might be fun. New Year's resolution: dust if off, and learn to knit socks on my little machine! :shock:


yes they CAN be knitted on a single bed machine. You have to sew them up or some patterns are sew as you go latching the sides together. the single bed machine will not do ribbing, so you either have to do the ribbing after by hand or using latch tool reform the stitches before you go on the the stockinette part of the sock. It will take a few tries before you are zipping through them, but it is definitely faster than hand knitting once you get the hang of it. It's like making socks on 2 needles and sewing them up later from what I remember. What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Just finished the 1st sock of my second pair of socks. This is for my grandson Vincent. I used UCLA colors as that is where my daughter works


My alma mater! love your socks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> ... What kind of machine do you have?


A portable Brother KH341. While I may not find sewing seams to be the most enticing part of knitting, I'm able, though the linking sounds like a better and faster idea. Ribbing by hand's no problem either. I think I'd like to try it, but after the start of the year.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A portable Brother KH341. While I may not find sewing seams to be the most enticing part of knitting, I'm able, though the linking sounds like a better and faster idea. Ribbing by hand's no problem either. I think I'd like to try it, but after the start of the year.


I have the Brother KH350, a mid gauge machine


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What fun I had reading these 22 pages. I love looking at peoples socks and you knitters aim to please. All the socks are just lovely. I enjoy sock knitting because I find it relaxing and they always fit. I can't say the same about everything else I attempt. Boston Strong - thanks for starting this. Happy Thanksgiving one and all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have the Brother KH350, a mid gauge machine


Now, you've done it! I searched online instead of going down to the wool room and looking at the dratted machine. I may as well process some laundry while I'm downstairs. Later!

6;54 PM edited to add: Yay! For _once_ me memory was good! It's the KH 341 that I have. Whew! And two loads of dry laundry folded, thanks to you.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Looking for a good title. Will be done on Friday.


Hanging Around (your neck)?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, you've done it! I searched online instead of going down to the wool room and looking at the dratted machine. I may as well process some laundry while I'm downstairs. Later!
> 
> 6;54 PM edited to add: Yay! For _once_ me memory was good! It's the KH 341 that I have. Whew! And two loads of dry laundry folded, thanks to you.


happy to help...

if you have had that for a while you may have to replace the sponge strip under the needles


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I won't just smile. I'll post the link to here and to any other similar topic you start. If we had it, I'd add an emoticon of thumb-to-nose-and-fingers-wagging-while-tongue-stuck-out!
> 
> (Yes, I really am seven, not almost seventy! )


Not an insult to you, but will this work?


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks and we love UCLA. I went to nursing school there in the 1800's ! lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> happy to help...
> 
> if you have had that for a while you may have to replace the sponge strip under the needles


  Well, yes, you could say I've had it "a little while". (Bought at a garage sale in 2002.) I'll bring it in to knitting group and have our machine knitter look it over ... and show me what the sponge strip _is_.  She's the one who's pushing me to use it. I'd love to see her home; I'm sure it's neat as a pin and has multiple knitting machines all set up and ready to work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not an insult to you, but will this work?


Umm ... No. That's more _adult_ than the childish I have in mind.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Hanging Around (your neck)?


I like it, and it _might_ serve to eliminate some of the 'shawlettes'.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Help! I can't stop!


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

begarcia44 said:


> Help! I can't stop!


Ooooh, those are so pretty! What yarn are you using?


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Its Premier Wool Free Sock Yarn the color is Vegas Lights. It's kind of a strange yarn. Slick and stretchy but very soft and wool-free as my granddaughter gets itchy with wool.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... No. That's more _adult_ than the childish I have in mind.


I'll work on it.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

begarcia44 said:


> Help! I can't stop!


I love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'll work on it.


Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> I would love the names of the patterns if you don't mind.
> Habla Espanol? I'm as caucasian as they come but, I was in the Peace Corps and stationed in the Dominican Republic for 4 years about 100 years ago. I married a Dominican.


Hi begarcia, No Habla Espanol or very little .Although I am half Spanish.

;-) 
but I can give you the names of the socks and where you could find them. 
First pair: Autumn leaves socks; By Kristin Knits.It is in her book.
third pair: Beaded lattice; designed by Terry Liann Morris .These are the blue ones. Opal yarn used .
2nd pair: Winter garden socks by: Betsy Lee McCarthy. I used simply sock yarn for these.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> ... I'm still searching for the 2nd pair pattern.


This 'searching' tells me you do not use Ravelry's project pages to keep a record of your knits. What a shame! If you did, you'd have all the details there with a click! Did you see my sock page? http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
All the info is right there. Pattern name and source, yarn, needle size, and whatever notes I added as I went along. It only takes a moment to set up a new project page, and - unlike the myriad paper notes that are to be found throughout the house - I can find them as long as I can get online.

Adding photos is optional; many of my projects are and will remain without photos - as well as any information I wasn't able to remember years after completion.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This 'searching' tells me you do not use Ravelry's project pages to keep a record of your knits. What a shame! If you did, you'd have all the details there with a click! Did you see my sock page? http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
> All the info is right there. Pattern name and source, yarn, needle size, and whatever notes I added as I went along. It only takes a moment to set up a new project page, and - unlike the myriad paper notes that are to be found throughout the house - I can find them as long as I can get online.
> 
> Adding photos is optional; many of my projects are and will remain without photos - as well as any information I wasn't able to remember years after completion.


I wasn't aware of this projects page on Ravelry. Thanks so much for the information Jessica. So can any of the patterns I want to store be stored here?


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, Cheryl I so appreciate your giving me the names of the patterns. I ordered Kristin Knits from Amazon and I joined the Yahoo group for the Beaded Lattice. What fun it is to start these little pieces of joy.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This 'searching' tells me you do not use Ravelry's project pages to keep a record of your knits. What a shame! If you did, you'd have all the details there with a click! Did you see my sock page? http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hiyahiya-apple-leaves-socks-cuff-down
> All the info is right there. Pattern name and source, yarn, needle size, and whatever notes I added as I went along. It only takes a moment to set up a new project page, and - unlike the myriad paper notes that are to be found throughout the house - I can find them as long as I can get online.
> 
> Adding photos is optional; many of my projects are and will remain without photos - as well as any information I wasn't able to remember years after completion.


I have not done this either. And sometimes I can't find the information on something I made. I have photos of everything


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia: I found the other sock pattern; 
Winter garden socks by Betsy Lee McCarthy. I used simply sock yarn for mine.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I wasn't aware of this projects page on Ravelry. Thanks so much for the information Jessica. So can any of the patterns I want to store be stored here?


IF the pattern is already in Ravelry, you can store it in you Ravelry library - no one can access it but you.
IF it's not yet in Ravelry's database, you can add it; I don't remember the steps, but there are help pages and at least one forum where you can get help to do that.
You can make a project page with no pattern info at all: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cant-lose-them

Here's an example of a pattern gleaned from KP: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/swatch-of-bridein59s-stash-buster-afghan


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

beachperson said:


> What fun I had reading these 22 pages. I love looking at peoples socks and you knitters aim to please. All the socks are just lovely. I enjoy sock knitting because I find it relaxing and they always fit. I can't say the same about everything else I attempt. Boston Strong - thanks for starting this. Happy Thanksgiving one and all.


So nice to see you again. You should post your socks, we'd love to see them!

Christine


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

beachperson said:


> What fun I had reading these 22 pages. I love looking at peoples socks and you knitters aim to please. All the socks are just lovely. I enjoy sock knitting because I find it relaxing and they always fit. I can't say the same about everything else I attempt. Boston Strong - thanks for starting this. Happy Thanksgiving one and all.


Hope you add some of your beautiful socks, I love seeing them. Your socks are gorgeous.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for substituting relevant term, JJ!! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> There are some idioms not covered by any textbooks or dictionaries I've ever come across; that's one of 'em.
> 
> Lara, we mean you well and we all understood what you mean, _but_ the better term to use would be *handiwork*. So far as I know, it has no trashy secondary meanings.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cute! Can't stop laughing, though - in UK, "hand jobs" are totally another thing and nothing to do with knitting!!


In the USA as well! :-D


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Cute! Can't stop laughing, though - in UK, "hand jobs" are totally another thing and nothing to do with knitting!!


In the USA as well! :-D


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

As requested and promised.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374761-1.html


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chickkie said:


> yes they CAN be knitted on a single bed machine. You have to sew them up or some patterns are sew as you go latching the sides together. the single bed machine will not do ribbing, so you either have to do the ribbing after by hand or using latch tool reform the stitches before you go on the the stockinette part of the sock. It will take a few tries before you are zipping through them, but it is definitely faster than hand knitting once you get the hang of it. It's like making socks on 2 needles and sewing them up later from what I remember. What kind of machine do you have?


I'm following this conversation with keen interest too - would you be looking to use regular sock wool?


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

begarcia44 said:


> Help! I can't stop!


Those are super scrumptious! Would zoom out and get that wool if we had access to it here.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! Yarn looks so soft! 


chrisjac said:


> As requested and promised.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374761-1.html


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> As requested and promised.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374761-1.html


Thanks CJ - will post early next week - love whats been posted!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Thanks CJ - will post early next week - love whats been posted!


Good Judy!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

You could make a calendar, sock for every month.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

You could make a calendar, sock for every month.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Chrisjac, Loved seeing the old sock pattern book.
> All the socks shared here are great! Lots of beautiful patterns and nice to hear everyone's take on different yarns. Looking forward to seeing more knitting subjects.
> 
> Here are a few photos of my socks. They are addicting.


Wow! For all three, but the top one is for Santa's elf to go with the Santa socks posted earlier.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

VJH, Knitwit, there is not a sock on this page I wouldn't enjoy wearing. Great work, wonderful effects with the yarn.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

begarcia44 said:


> Help! I can't stop!


I don't blame you, I wouldn't either. Love that yarn. Who makes it?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Not an insult to you, but will this work?


U'mmmm, only if we want to start a riot.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

I am hoping the pictures I am trying to post come through...there are more, just not sure how many anyone wants to see. Thanks for looking!

edited~Sorry the pics are so large! I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful hopefully I will be that good at knitting socks on day. :thumbup:


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

begarcia44 said:


> Beautiful hopefully I will be that good at knitting socks on day. :thumbup:


Thank you! My sister convinced me they weren't any more difficult to knit than hats & scarves; I joined a group that knit a different pattern every month. The introduction to Magic Loop really made a difference; it takes about 3 days to knit a pair now, between other life moments. (Think laundry, cooking, cleaning and such.)


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

All of these socks are great. Good job CJ! I love the opening post of the book from 1918, was it? What a treasure.

Love those baby sets, I saw a couple of posts with them. Beaded socks, lace socks, cables and stripes; they're all beautiful. I want the socks that Mo knit, the ones that are black, grey and white, forgot the name, I'll have to go back and look.

I don't knit socks but I knit slippers and they're definitely tootsie warmers. These were just finished up and are a gift for my MIL. They're snug on me so should fit her just right.

Foot selfie:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I am hoping the pictures I am trying to post come through...there are more, just not sure how many anyone wants to see. Thanks for looking!
> 
> edited~Sorry the pics are so large! I don't know how to make them smaller.


I love your socks! the patterns, the colors!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

chrisjac said:


> I love your socks! the patterns, the colors!


Thank you! And thanks for starting this thread; great idea!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

MsNewKnit said:


> I am hoping the pictures I am trying to post come through...there are more, just not sure how many anyone wants to see. Thanks for looking!
> 
> edited~Sorry the pics are so large! I don't know how to make them smaller.


Gorgeous! All of them.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Socks are Very Pretty.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> All of these socks are great. Good job CJ! I love the opening post of the book from 1918, was it? What a treasure.
> 
> Love those baby sets, I saw a couple of posts with them. Beaded socks, lace socks, cables and stripes; they're all beautiful. I want the socks that Mo knit, the ones that are black, grey and white, forgot the name, I'll have to go back and look.
> 
> ...


Love your slipppers! Are they knitted in one piece, with no seams to sew up? Would you be able to direct me to the pattern link?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> Love your slipppers! Are they knitted in one piece, with no seams to sew up? Would you be able to direct me to the pattern link?


www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version

Free pattern and yes-seamless!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version
> 
> Free pattern and yes-seamless!


I love this pattern, made it a few times!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Shannon123 said:


> All of these socks are great. Good job CJ! I love the opening post of the book from 1918, was it? What a treasure.
> 
> Love those baby sets, I saw a couple of posts with them. Beaded socks, lace socks, cables and stripes; they're all beautiful. I want the socks that Mo knit, the ones that are black, grey and white, forgot the name, I'll have to go back and look.
> 
> ...


Lovely slippers Shannon. Do you have a pattern link you could share. I like that they just fit over the feet. The ankle high ones are too warm for my liking.

ETA Never mind. I see the link has been posted. Always read on.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Love seeing the pictures of all your beautiful socks, everyone! I am a self-taught knitter and have knit many socks in the past [just basic & not patterned socks], but have always used double-point needles. Never knew there was any other way to knit socks until finding KP! Awhile back I purchased both 11" & 12" circulars & Fabel sock yarn to try to learn Sock-it-to-me's method...was trying to finish up wip's before starting something new first, so haven't tried this yet. Now, after reading about knitting toe-up & two-at-a-time, I am totally intrigued and want to learn this method also. So I went to the LYS and bought two 40" needles and Cascade Heritage Sock yarn & will be ready!! Thanks to all you kind ladies, I've bookmarked all the links you've posted to the tutorial videos on youtube as well. Having experienced that '2nd sock syndrome' makes me all the more excited to learn this method of sock knitting asap! :lol:

This is a picture of footie slippers I knitted with worsted and size US 4 dpns.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Hands2Help said:


> Love seeing the pictures of all your beautiful socks, everyone! I am a self-taught knitter and have knit many socks in the past [just basic & not patterned socks], but have always used double-point needles. Never knew there was any other way to knit socks until finding KP! Awhile back I purchased both 11" & 12" circulars & Fabel sock yarn to try to learn Sock-it-to-me's method...was trying to finish up wip's before starting something new first, so haven't tried this yet. Now, after reading about knitting toe-up & two-at-a-time, I am totally intrigued and want to learn this method also. So I went to the LYS and bought two 40" needles and Cascade Heritage Sock yarn & will be ready!! Thanks to all you kind ladies, I've bookmarked all the links you've posted to the tutorial videos on youtube as well. Having experienced that '2nd sock syndrome' makes me all the more excited to learn this method of sock knitting asap! :lol:
> 
> This is a picture of footie slippers I knitted with worsted and size US 4 dpns.


They are the sweetest little slippers ever! We will hold your hand if you'd like to learn the TATTUML.!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers-biscottes-version
> 
> Free pattern and yes-seamless!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> They are the sweetest little slippers ever! We will hold your hand if you'd like to learn the TATTUML.!


Gosh...thanks so much for the compliment & for the offer of your assistance! I'm sure I'm going to need all the help I can get :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> Thank you! My sister convinced me they weren't any more difficult to knit than hats & scarves; I joined a group that knit a different pattern every month. The introduction to Magic Loop really made a difference; it takes about 3 days to knit a pair now, between other life moments. (Think laundry, cooking, cleaning and such.)


oh my you are a fast knitter. I can do a pair in a week, but never in 3 days. I only have two speeds when I knit, slow and stopped, and can't seem to even get into second gear let alone overdrive.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

chickkie said:


> oh my you are a fast knitter. I can do a pair in a week, but never in 3 days. I only have two speeds when I knit, slow and stopped, and can't seem to even get into second gear let alone overdrive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I love this pattern, made it a few times!


They knit up so quickly (well for most people). I always have some issue and end up frogging some portion and redoing.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> Love seeing the pictures of all your beautiful socks, everyone! I am a self-taught knitter and have knit many socks in the past [just basic & not patterned socks], but have always used double-point needles. Never knew there was any other way to knit socks until finding KP! Awhile back I purchased both 11" & 12" circulars & Fabel sock yarn to try to learn Sock-it-to-me's method...was trying to finish up wip's before starting something new first, so haven't tried this yet. Now, after reading about knitting toe-up & two-at-a-time, I am totally intrigued and want to learn this method also. So I went to the LYS and bought two 40" needles and Cascade Heritage Sock yarn & will be ready!! Thanks to all you kind ladies, I've bookmarked all the links you've posted to the tutorial videos on youtube as well. Having experienced that '2nd sock syndrome' makes me all the more excited to learn this method of sock knitting asap! :lol:
> 
> This is a picture of footie slippers I knitted with worsted and size US 4 dpns.


So cute. I can just picture someone's little chubby feet in them.


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> So cute. I can just picture someone's little chubby feet in them.


 :lol: Like mine :lol: 
These fit my foot - size 6 1/2, but chubby, wide and high instep!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hands2Help said:


> :lol: Like mine :lol:
> These fit my foot - size 6 1/2, but chubby, wide and high instep!


LOL, oh gosh! On my screen they look like little kids socks. My sister has size 6 feet but they're on the wide, chubby side so we tell her she has "Flinstone feet".


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> LOL, oh gosh! On my screen they look like little kids socks. My sister has size 6 feet but they're on the wide, chubby side so we tell her she has "Flinstone feet".


My half-sister has size 41/2 feet, our maternal grandmother had size 3 and she was 5'4" tall! My foot size is like my mother's.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Hands2Help said:


> Love seeing the pictures of all your beautiful socks, everyone! I am a self-taught knitter and have knit many socks in the past [just basic & not patterned socks], but have always used double-point needles. Never knew there was any other way to knit socks until finding KP! Awhile back I purchased both 11" & 12" circulars & Fabel sock yarn to try to learn Sock-it-to-me's method...was trying to finish up wip's before starting something new first, so haven't tried this yet. Now, after reading about knitting toe-up & two-at-a-time, I am totally intrigued and want to learn this method also. So I went to the LYS and bought two 40" needles and Cascade Heritage Sock yarn & will be ready!! Thanks to all you kind ladies, I've bookmarked all the links you've posted to the tutorial videos on youtube as well. Having experienced that '2nd sock syndrome' makes me all the more excited to learn this method of sock knitting asap! :lol:
> 
> This is a picture of footie slippers I knitted with worsted and size US 4 dpns.


Love these!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

For those of you who replied that you liked this footie slipper pattern....it is free...here is the link to the site & pattern.

Everyone that I've ever gifted these to have absolutely loved them and requested additional pairs!

I substitute #4 worsted weight yarn and for a wide foot [like mine] I use size US 4 dpns. For the slimmer foot I use the size US 3 dpns with the #4 ww yarn.

http://www.operationtoastytoes8.gobot.com/index.htm

http://www.operationtoastytoes8.gobot.com/id39.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Hands2Help said:


> For those of you who replied that you liked this footie slipper pattern....it is free...here is the link to the site & pattern.
> 
> Everyone that I've ever gifted these to have absolutely loved them and requested additional pairs!
> 
> ...


Sorry ~ I should have stated that I substitute a 'single' strand of #4 worsted weight yarn!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Hands2Help said:


> Sorry ~ I should have stated that I substitute a 'single' strand of #4 worsted weight yarn!


Thanks!


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Artbarn said:


> Thanks!


You're so welcome!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Hands2Help said:


> You're so welcome!


If you haven't seen it already, you may find some useful info on this page for your next venture. I like her teaching methods. Stacy at Very Pink. com also has some very good videos free.

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> If you haven't seen it already, you may find some useful info on this page for your next venture. I like her teaching methods. Stacy at Very Pink. com also has some very good videos free.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos


Thanks much for the link!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

finshed the socks I was working on


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow! I like all the socks you all have been kind enough to post. A very talented bunch of knitters here. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> finshed the socks I was working on


Nice chickkie, I like your colors!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Nice chickkie, I like your colors!


using up left overs, as I only had 1 ball of the purple


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

chickkie said:


> using up left overs, as I only had 1 ball of the purple


Love it- stash busting!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Chesneys said:


> If you haven't seen it already, you may find some useful info on this page for your next venture. I like her teaching methods. Stacy at Very Pink. com also has some very good videos free.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-videos


I agree. It was the Very Pink videos that walked me through my first pair of socks.

I also like Liat Gat for videos (Knitfreedom.com).

They're both very good.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chickkie said:


> finshed the socks I was working on


I love stash-busting too! You weren't happy with the yarn? It's one of my favorite "cheap" sock yarns.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

No, I didn't like the yarn, the purple wasn't as bad as the ball that I used for heels and toes. That one was full of knots, and some places that the yarn was not plied together. I did write to the company about it and they replaced the yarn. I may change my mind if I wear the socks and find them to be okay, but right now I am not sure I will ever buy that yarn again.

I was gifted a skein of Regia yarn that has the yellow leader yarn between the sections so that you can make perfectly matched top down socks. I will rewind it as I want to do toe up and don't want the stripes all on the foot.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

chickkie said:


> No, I didn't like the yarn, the purple wasn't as bad as the ball that I used for heels and toes. That one was full of knots, and some places that the yarn was not plied together. I did write to the company about it and they replaced the yarn. I may change my mind if I wear the socks and find them to be okay, but right now I am not sure I will ever buy that yarn again.
> 
> I was gifted a skein of Regia yarn that has the yellow leader yarn between the sections so that you can make perfectly matched top down socks. I will rewind it as I want to do toe up and don't want the stripes all on the foot.


I like the way they feel on my feet. Silky. I used the same purple you did, the white, and a multi colored blue. No knots. It wouldn't be a favorite of mine if I found knots, that's for sure. Then it's not worth any price. I'll put up with knots in a lot of yarns, but not my sock yarn.

I did hear of that Regia yarn. When it goes on sale, it'll be on my wish list! :thumbup:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Love seeing all the pictures and reading the comments!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> Love seeing all the pictures and reading the comments!


Thank you, glad to see you, Lucy! Do you have any socks you'd like to share?
Christine


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you, glad to see you, Lucy! Do you have any socks you'd like to share?
> Christine


I never think to take pictures before I give them away but I do have one pair I just had to keep for myself and a couple more that I have knitted as gifts. I will take pictures and attempt a first picture posting.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Sweet&#128156;Creative Friends&#128154;
Pretty please post more photos of your socks&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
They are so inspiring&#127774;&#128077;&#127774;&#128077;
And thanks Miss Jessica Jean&#128150;&#127759;&#128150;
Xoxo, Lara


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

New knitter on this thread.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> I never think to take pictures before I give them away but I do have one pair I just had to keep for myself and a couple more that I have knitted as gifts. I will take pictures and attempt a first picture posting.


Yes!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Larailayda said:


> Sweet💜Creative Friends💚
> Pretty please post more photos of your socks👏👏👏
> They are so inspiring🌞👍🌞👍
> And thanks Miss Jessica Jean💖🌏💖
> Xoxo, Lara


So glad to see you back Lara! I was looking at some wool imported from Turkey recently, but the labels are in Turkish and I wished you were right by my side to interpret!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you, glad to see you, Lucy! Do you have any socks you'd like to share?
> Christine


Hopefully this works and my first attempt at posting pictures is successful!The grey pair were my very first attempt a few years ago and are 100% wool.
The blue striped are Paton's Kroy and after ripping one sock a few times trying to get the stripes to match I just stopped trying. The colourful ones are the only pair I've kept for myself. I will have to take pictures before I give any more away.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> Hopefully this works and my first attempt at posting pictures is successful!The grey pair were my very first attempt a few years ago and are 100% wool.
> The blue striped are Paton's Kroy and after ripping one sock a few times trying to get the stripes to match I just stopped trying. The colourful ones are the only pair I've kept for myself. I will have to take pictures before I give any more away.


They look wonderful. Such pretty colors. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

LucyinCanada said:


> Hopefully this works and my first attempt at posting pictures is successful!The grey pair were my very first attempt a few years ago and are 100% wool.
> The blue striped are Paton's Kroy and after ripping one sock a few times trying to get the stripes to match I just stopped trying. The colourful ones are the only pair I've kept for myself. I will have to take pictures before I give any more away.


They look so comfy. Very nice.

Gigi


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, Christine and Gigi for your very kind comments! I want to try a pair with a pattern on the leg this winter. I am a very, very slow knitter so that should keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

LucyinCanada said:


> Hopefully this works and my first attempt at posting pictures is successful!The grey pair were my very first attempt a few years ago and are 100% wool.
> The blue striped are Paton's Kroy and after ripping one sock a few times trying to get the stripes to match I just stopped trying. The colourful ones are the only pair I've kept for myself. I will have to take pictures before I give any more away.


Your socks are very nice.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm still lurking and enjoying all these lovely socks :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are some of the socks I made forChristmas last year


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some of the socks I made forChristmas last year


Happy Feet, Shirley!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some of the socks I made forChristmas last year


Beautiful socks.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some of the socks I made forChristmas last year


Very nice


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't know if this counts but, I am making slipper socks for these cool mornings


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Don't know if this counts but, I am making slipper socks for these cool mornings


Of course they count. They keep tootsies warm!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

begarcia44 said:


> Don't know if this counts but, I am making slipper socks for these cool mornings


Looks so cozy. I am still not good with DPNs so kudos to you.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I wasn't either but, I persisted and now it feels as comfortable as knitting with any needle. I must be honest though I did a training sock with the DPN's (only did one) and by the time I finished I felt really comfortable with the 4 needles. I didn't want to commit to an adult sock in case I couldn't do it so I knitted a mini sock.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/training-socksock.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

begarcia44 said:


> I wasn't either but, I persisted and now it feels as comfortable as knitting with any needle. I must be honest though I did a training sock with the DPN's (only did one) and by the time I finished I felt really comfortable with the 4 needles. I didn't want to commit to an adult sock in case I couldn't do it so I knitted a mini sock.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/training-socksock.


Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here are some of the socks I made forChristmas last year


Lucky family members!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

All so gorgeous.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

What fun, another great topic. Such gorgeous socks. I've only made six pairs, all for me&#9786;&#65039;, all this year. First 3 made on straight needles, last 3 on 9" or 12" circulars.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> What fun, another great topic. Such gorgeous socks. I've only made six pairs, all for me☺, all this year. First 3 made on straight needles, last 3 on 9" or 12" circulars.


Loving the colors! Did you do top down on these?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Loving the colors! Did you do top down on these?


Thanks. Yep, all top down, and only used a pattern from start to finish on the first pair. Next two were combination of two patterns. Last three made up as I went. I'm a "flying by the seat of pants" kind of knitter.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Thanks. Yep, all top down, and only used a pattern from start to finish on the first pair. Next two were combination of two patterns. Last three made up as I went. I'm a "flying by the seat of pants" kind of knitter.


Definitely qualify as a smartypants..


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Definitely qualify as a smartypants..


LOL, got told I was a smartass, replied, yep, that part went to school with the rest of me!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> LOL, got told I was a smartass, replied, yep, that part went to school with the rest of me!


Funny, I was told I was a smartass by the nuns, no less.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Funny, I was told I was a smartass by the nuns, no less.


Gotta luv those nuns! Not that I know too many.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Gotta luv those nuns! Not that I know too many.


I learned all my dirty words and all about life in Catholic school, Manhattan, NYC


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I learned all my dirty words and all about life in Catholic school, Manhattan, NYC


As did many of my friends...in other states, of course.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Loving your socks - nothing like home knitted socks!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Want a chuckle? Here's a monumental fail on the first one I started on the 9"circs. Heel was witch hat pointy, had to send it to the pond. That's what happens sometimes when we try to make up our own stuff.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Want a chuckle? Here's a monumental fail on the first one I started on the 9"circs. Heel was witch hat pointy, had to send it to the pond. That's what happens sometimes when we try to make up our own stuff.


Ah, the infamous 9" circs. I was so slammed in the past when I said they were difficult for most. YKW gave me her best shot. Sorry, I still feel the same. Nice color yarn, though.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Ah, the infamous 9" circs. I was so slammed in the past when I said they were difficult for most. YKW gave me her best shot. Sorry, I still feel the same. Nice color yarn, though.


Yes, I remember that. And I agree, they're not for everyone. And wouldn't it be boring and downright awful if we all did everything the same, using the same tools and materials. Stepford wives creepy comes to mind.
To those who believe "my way or the highway"....I've got a lot of miles on that road.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

knitwit549 said:


> Want a chuckle? Here's a monumental fail on the first one I started on the 9"circs. Heel was witch hat pointy, had to send it to the pond. That's what happens sometimes when we try to make up our own stuff.


Love your sock yarn and thank you for sharing your little detour which kind of didn't work too well - perhaps a thread should be started for all the wobbles we do make - I know I always learn from my mistakes (whether I remember the lessons is another matter!)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Love your sock yarn and thank you for sharing your little detour which kind of didn't work too well - perhaps a thread should be started for all the wobbles we do make - I know I always learn from my mistakes (whether I remember the lessons is another matter!)


 fun..
Judy, I started this fun thread to be all inclusive. Anything for tootsies goes, the good, the bad, the ugly. All for fun!
Christine


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> fun..
> Judy, I started this fun thread to be all inclusive. Anything for tootsies goes, the good, the bad, the ugly. All for fun!
> Christine


Ah yes CJ I perfectly understand that. I didn't make myself clear, I meant a completely new thread with wobbles in general. My 1898 hat is a case in point. My first Kitchener graft for the band was less than perfect, but take 2 , which I completed yesterday, is a huge improvement. And it does start with a good provisional cast on and not using the 20 inch tail!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Ah yes CJ I perfectly understand that. I didn't make myself clear, I meant a completely new thread with wobbles in general. My 1898 hat is a case in point. My first Kitchener graft for the band was less than perfect, but take 2 , which I completed yesterday, is a huge improvement. And it does start with a good provisional cast on and not using the 20 inch tail!


Sweetie, we've got a great thread going for hats! Wobbles and all!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Sweetie, we've got a great thread going for hats! Wobbles and all!


Yes I know about that one and have enjoyed it - will post later with wobbles and no wobbles!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Yes I know about that one and have enjoyed it - will post later with wobbles and no wobbles!


You're the best!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I am hoping the pictures I am trying to post come through...there are more, just not sure how many anyone wants to see. Thanks for looking!
> 
> edited~Sorry the pics are so large! I don't know how to make them smaller.


Lovely socks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hands2Help said:


> For those of you who replied that you liked this footie slipper pattern....it is free...here is the link to the site & pattern.
> 
> Everyone that I've ever gifted these to have absolutely loved them and requested additional pairs!
> 
> ...


The pattern makes no mention of yarn or needle size. Thank you for filling in that lacking information.


----------

